# Has anyone tried the new Evo herring/salmon?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm running low on horizon so I'm trying to decide whether I should try the new Evo formula. 
Any reviews?


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

we tried it with our pug stan, he went bananas for it, but had to take him off since discovering his allergies to peas and carrots. 
if he had a say, i'm sure he'd still be on it


----------



## Goldilocks (Aug 4, 2009)

I feed raw but around Christmas time things were so hectic I bought a small bag of Evo Herring to have on hand. The dogs loved it, (its really stinky). My golden retriever was fine with it too. She eats raw because I have tried many kibbles and she somehow does not digest them properly. They just sit in her stomach and ferment. I won't get into details but raw or homemade food is the only thing that has solved her digestive issues. However, this seemed to work ok for her. We still prefer raw but this is good but $$$$.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm hoping this will be next in my rotation.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

IMHO, you can't go wrong with a Natura product. :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

this will be the next food in my rotation. either this or the turkey and chicken, however this food looks awesome! plus it weill be a nice change of pace, shane eats a lot of turkey and chicken from his canidae.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When petfooddirect had the free shipping darn it that was not there or I just didn't see it! Next time when I put this in the rotation but going Orijen after the 4 bags of evo then this one! Sounds like the dogs would like this a lot! Go for it!:smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags i just checked and they have the herring, and they also have a 15 percent off coupon for today. the herring is expensive 69.00 for a 28 pound bag. i think ill just get the turkey and chciken next time. its 16 dollars cheaper, and is still pretty expensive for me.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wags i just checked and they have the herring, and they also have a 15 percent off coupon for today. the herring is expensive 69.00 for a 28 pound bag. i think ill just get the turkey and chciken next time. its 16 dollars cheaper, and is still pretty expensive for me.


Wow, that's pricey, the herring! $2.46/lb! I'd go with turkey and chicken too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wags i just checked and they have the herring, and they also have a 15 percent off coupon for today. the herring is expensive 69.00 for a 28 pound bag. i think ill just get the turkey and chciken next time. its 16 dollars cheaper, and is still pretty expensive for me.


Thanks for the tip!:smile: But I do agree with you on the price there wow! But then again orijens really high too!! I am now going to get orijen next time !!I have the 4 bagsof Evo, but when I do my evo rotation next time I d I am getting the herring evo for my dogs. They liked the wellness core fish and I ended up last rotation with having too get the wellness core fish one two times so that cost me like 57 dollars each, and then I had to pay tax. My dogs love the turkey chicken Evo that's why I bought the larger kibble and the small! I would say go with the turkey chicken I think your dogs will go for it! I know my 4 love it!:biggrin: Thanks again!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont see it at PFD, or is it just me? they just have the regular, red meat and reduced fat formulas.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I dont see it at PFD, or is it just me? they just have the regular, red meat and reduced fat formulas.


Try this link. It is there I saw it !

EVO Herring & Salmon Formula Adult Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks, for some reason when I typed it into the search, it didnt come up. 
I'll give it a try to add some variety, but definitely not something I can afford to feed on regular basis.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't tried this yet! Let me know how your pup likes it!:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My dog won't eat raw or canned fish, so twice a week or so I give her a meal of either Evo herring/salmon or Orijen 6 Fish. She really likes both of them and I like that they actually smell like fish. Both of them are in very short supply where I live in Florida. My local pet shop is only allowed a couple of 6lb bags each time they order, so I make sure they set one of each aside for me.


----------

